# What's wrong with my anubias?



## Boshia (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi guys, I was told to go here for help on my plant. I've just recently started a planted aquarium. It's a 10g with a hood that houses an 8,000k 15 watt daylight fluorescent light. My betta fish resides in there. Anyways, all of my plants are doing OK except for the one anubias I got at PetSmart. 
































You can see the green of the anubias next to it in comparison to the one in question. Right now I have Leaf Zone, Flourish Comprehensive, and Flourish Nitrogen(just got the nitrogen yesterday). Please let me know if this plant can still be saved, and if so, what I can do! Thanks!


----------



## Pepe (Sep 26, 2013)

Seems to me that the rhizome is rotting away, was it buried before? The rhizome should always be on top of gravel or tied to a rock or wood.


----------



## Boshia (Oct 12, 2014)

It was one of those tube plants from PetSmart, it was in a gel. When I got it I left it free floating until I was able to tie it to driftwood.


----------



## Pepe (Sep 26, 2013)

Boshia said:


> It was one of those tube plants from PetSmart, it was in a gel. When I got it I left it free floating until I was able to tie it to driftwood.


Hmm, I'm just as puzzled as you are then. Maybe it's adapting to its new environment? Really don't know, maybe someone else with more knowledge can help you.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've never seen a rhizome that messed up, when I lost my collection to rhizome rot, it wasn't that sorta fuzz or such a pale color rhizome, it got darker were it rotted and hd a semi translucent white slime fugus (simular to what grows on newly added unboiled driftwood). I strongly suggest remove it from the tank (keep it away from all otehr anubias). I'd also recommend giving your other unaffected anubias a bleach or peroxide dip to ensure nothing starts on them like... that...Not sure if a dip will save the [censor] up one now..
No plant adapts to underwater life like that, that's just something bad...its like the rhizomes outer 'skin' was eaten off, it should be medium or dark green not that super pale yellow- green white! Was it that color when you took it out of the tube?


----------



## Boshia (Oct 12, 2014)

This is what it looked like a day or two after I got it.
Aurora, I don't remember how it looked when I got it out of the tube, sorry. I think it was that same light color.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That to me looks like mold. It's common for driftwood to mold when first put in a tank, and your anubias is right agains the wood. That's exactly what mold looks like (I've had the exact same thing), and it's what happened when I started up my tank. I tried excel and H2O2 and neither worked. Finally I used API's fungal treatment (I let it run for 48 hours), and it killed it quick. It'll turn your tank crazy bright green, but that goes away.

Deal with it quick or it's dead. It killed lots and lots of my plants when I got it (which was when I started up my tank).


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

Looks like a fungal infection of the rhizome. I do not think that plant will make it.

Best to remove it from the tank so it does not infect other plants.

Anubias are somewhat vulnerable to rhizome rotting diseases and it can spread quite quickly between plants if they are touching. This issue often happens in newly shipped plants if they are stored in a moist plastic bag for too many days. Once the rhizome has begun to decay and turn mushy it isn't really possible to save the plant. If only the surface of the rhizome is fuzzy but it is not mushy then perhaps it has a chance, but from the photos it doesn't look good.

Keep the anubias in a separate tank or a jar if you want to see if it will live.


----------

